# Quality deer management



## buckyballs81 (May 18, 2011)

Just ready an article about supplemental feeding tips for bigger bucks. im looking to see what others are using for supplemental feeding? i've just been using a 20lb bag of trace mineral salt and letting the deer just have a field day over it. Was wondering what others are doing? I would like a more cost effective way to produce bigger deer on our farm.


----------

